# Help, Quick!



## shPonGLeyES (Aug 7, 2006)

one of my damsels has this white crusty stuff on his tail and on some of his body. what would the best medication be for me to fix it.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I am not exactly sure what your damsel has by your discription, but i am sure others on this forum can be more usefull such as Reefneck, fishfirst, damon, just to name a few. My advice though is to put the damsel into your Q.T. This is where you are going to want to treat the fish anyways so hopefully you have one. Until someone else tells you what meds you need, having him in your qt will keep the infection from any other fish. Sorry i couldn't help out more.

Zachary


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi.

A picture is worth a thousand words here. It could be anything from salt creep to body fungus. If it's a fungus you can treat that with Maracyn or Maracyn II for Saltwater. As stated, this should always be done in a quarantine tank.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Yep - send'er to the hospital ... er ... quarantine tank. Heck - look at me, no experience with running a SW tank but did know what to do. I guess all that research is paying off abit !! LOL !!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Sounds like Lymphocystis, a viral infection. Unfortunately there isn't a whole lot you can do to cure it... scrapping off the infected area on the fish has been the biggest treatment.

Usually you just isolate the fish and hope it goes into remission (which happens quite often)


----------



## shPonGLeyES (Aug 7, 2006)

the stuff is white tho, it just doesnt look it in the picture


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Possibly ammonia burns. Test your ammonia levels.


----------



## shPonGLeyES (Aug 7, 2006)

i tried using pimafix and melafix and i was wondering, am i supposed to turn off my filter for the week of using it? also since i put it in my fish aren't eating, is that bad?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

quarentine it... I'm sure because of the damsels evil nature your other fish are just stressed... damsels aren't good for most any tank.


----------



## shPonGLeyES (Aug 7, 2006)

that still didnt answer my question, should i turn the filter off or leave it on?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

shPonGLeyES said:


> that still didnt answer my question, should i turn the filter off or leave it on?


How's it feel? You ignored my suggestion above.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

From the pic I'd say he got beat up by another damsel.

As for the filter (since you didn't mention what kind) just take out the carbon and keep it running.


----------

